# 1-15-08 report monster walley



## mtnman (Jan 16, 2008)

we out yesterday for a while and caught a 30" muskie but my buddie caught a huge walleye 30 5/8" long and 18 3/8 gerth 11lbs. he smoked me because his walleye wa bigge than my muskie. heres some pics of our fish.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 16, 2008)

nice!

wow, huge teeth on that one. I've only caught a couple 'eyes before and that one is giant!


----------



## shizzy (Jan 16, 2008)

You are THE man, mtnman. Another great catch. Thanks for he report and pics.


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job there bud! Look at the Belly on that one...WOW!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a GIANT


----------



## bcritch (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow :shock: Beautiful fish


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Just give him angler of the year already! he has got us smoked and we haven't even begun. lol


 If he had caught that pig id agree but he said his buddy got it, so im not sold just yet on AOY. I am quite jealous tho. Was your buddy fishin for musky too or was he goin for the eyes


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

i am heading North to preserve my AOY status!

Repeat!
Repeat!
Repeat!
Repeat!
Repeat!
Repeat!
Repeat!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yo dave i wasn't part of this form last year so Im just one more person gunning for you (i know everyone else wants to dethrown you too)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Yo dave i wasn't part of this form last year so Im just one more person gunning for you (i know everyone else wants to dethrown you too)



Not everyone, I still have a few "under my spell" people.
_
Hey who needs some baits?_


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

We need to pitch in to get you a better camera, I am drooling over these fish as it is. If you are going to be doing this every day you owe it to us to give us some better pics!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 16, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Just give him angler of the year already! he has got us smoked and we haven't even begun. lol



Now Now. Everyone's river or lake has a good fishery or should I say big fish. Unfortunately, I'll have to wait to april to show everyone the beast that my river holds. Come april it's war.

Again mtnman, awesome fish, and great work.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Mr. fish, what river do yea have around Norristown? and my buddy was fishing for walleye.


----------



## little anth (Jan 16, 2008)

nice man. that things a pig its like a football. keep it up :wink: :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 17, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Hey Mr. fish, what river do yea have around Norristown? and my buddy was fishing for walleye.



The Mighty Schuylkill River flows through Norristown. Mr. Fish is the King of the Skuke!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

Skuke - A bird that craps in another bird's nest. nice!!! :roll:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 17, 2008)

The schuylkill river carries some muskie, but there not even worth the effort trying to catch. There very scattered out, and fishing for them wouldn't be worth the tackle.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

we have big cats here also but its been a while since i seen a hog like that one. nice fish dude.


----------

